# How long



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

How long should it take a mechanic to install front and rear radius rod to chassis bushings?? id like to know so I don't get ripped off..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If your talking the sway bar mounts at the frame, if all goes well you should be able to do them in about 1/2 hour for all 4. It's just 4 bolts for the front and 4 for the rear, with power tools it's a piece of cake. If those bolts should brake however, that's another story.


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

I've done the front radius rod bushings and it's a piece of cake 15 minutes tops with a lift. but I hear the rear radius rod bushings are a pain.


----------



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

nice are radius rod bushings in the rear known to go bad prematurely on the GTO??


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Not prematurely but eventually they'll rot like all rubber bushings do.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Installing the new rear radius bushings is easy and rather quick. Removing the olds ones are the more time consuming part. I'd imagine something like 2 hours labor on both sides. Might as well replace your front control arm bushings while you are at it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

